# Reptile breeders in Brisbane



## Sidonia (Sep 4, 2007)

In the next month or two I'm going to go to Brisbane and I'm wondering if there are any breeders there I'd be able to buy from. (I'll probably be after a Bredli)

And also which pet stores in Brisbane sell reptiles/reptile products?


----------



## Dodie (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.justreptiles.com.au/ is in North Booval (30-40mins from the city) You could shoot John an email and see if he has or will have any bredli's around then


----------



## sezza (Sep 4, 2007)

there is a pet shop along Stafford Road, Stafford (North Side) that I go to quite often. Dont think they sell Bredli, they mainly have childrens etc... but they do have quite a lot of gear for reptiles. Sorry cant think of the name of it.


----------



## swampie (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm North of Brissie and will have a variety of pythons and beardies available in the next couple of months. If you are after hatchy bredli they wont be available until Jan-Feb next year, i may have 8 month old one available though if you are interested.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 4, 2007)

you will find pet shops won't sell bredli in brisbane (or anywhere in qld). they are only allowed to sell childrens, spotted & stimsons. Buy your snake from a breeder anyway


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 4, 2007)

Probably better to not just buy a snake because your there (if you get what i mean?)
You will get a better deal etc on here or other breeders (who know more about the snakes history etc)


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 4, 2007)

I was looking to talk to a breeder from Brisbane area and then when I go down to Brisbane check out their reptiles and buy.
I'm not going there for any other reason. And the reptile shop I was asking about was more about getting the food for the animal I decide on.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 4, 2007)

Try Ad ( Adam Lubke ) he has bred heaps of stuff this year. I don't think he has Bredli though.
Adam's number is 04004933001


----------



## BIGBLUE (Sep 4, 2007)

sezza said:


> there is a pet shop along Stafford Road, Stafford (North Side) that I go to quite often. Dont think they sell Bredli, they mainly have childrens etc... but they do have quite a lot of gear for reptiles. Sorry cant think of the name of it.


 
Yes you are right this store has a lot of reptile stuff, its called the PET SUPER STORE its worth a look, ask for Marie


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 4, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Try Ad ( Adam Lubke ) he has bred heaps of stuff this year. I don't think he has Bredli though.
> Adam's number is 04004933001



Thanks for your help. Do you think it wise to give out someone else's phone number in a public forum though? (also I think there might be a typo in that number as it has 11 digits instead of 10)
Is Adam in the Brisbane area?


----------



## sezza (Sep 4, 2007)

BIGBLUE said:


> Yes you are right this store has a lot of reptile stuff, its called the PET SUPER STORE its worth a look, ask for Marie


 
Is she the lady who is always wearing a snake? She has a dream job!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 4, 2007)

You are right about the number being wrong, it is actually 0400493300

Cheers Dave


----------



## voodoo (Sep 4, 2007)

Im in brisbane. Ill hopefully be breeding- Diamonds, Coastal Carpets, Inland Taipans, and Colletts this year. If all goes well.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in Brisbane and have a couple of yearling bredli I need to sell before this season starts, send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## BIGBLUE (Sep 4, 2007)

sezza said:


> Is she the lady who is always wearing a snake? She has a dream job!!


 
Yes thats right, hehe , what species do you keep


----------



## mr black (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone in Brisbane breeding black and white diamonds?


----------



## sezza (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBLUE said:


> Yes thats right, hehe , what species do you keep


 
Bigblue - I have a gorgeous diamond python!

Voodoo - I will have to keep you in mind for when I am ready to get a boyfriend for my diamond!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 5, 2007)

I have heaps of beautiful bredli to choose from, you can see the parents and other older siblings

if interested: [email protected]

one hour south of Brisbane

Sandee


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 5, 2007)

ps I have heaps of feeder rats too


----------



## Sammii (Sep 5, 2007)

*Help?*

Are they friendly? and non agressive? or would i b best with a childrens python? :?


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2007)

If it is a Bredli you are after then give Luke Ridley a call, he will hopefully be breeding his this season.
http://www.ridleyreptiles.com


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 5, 2007)

:lol: Yeah, I know, I should get more sleep! 

:lol:


----------



## horsenz (Sep 5, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> :lol: Yeah, I know, I should get more sleep!
> 
> :lol:


mate you are always asleep dreaming of those lovely bredli of yours


----------



## slither (Sep 5, 2007)

i am breeding diamonds jungles and spotteds at this stage anyone interested plese pm me located on the gold coast


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 5, 2007)

horsenz said:


> mate you are always asleep dreaming of those lovely bredli of yours



Well, in this case it almost seems to be true!


----------



## colt08 (Mar 7, 2008)

i whant to buy ma fird


----------



## colt08 (Mar 7, 2008)

srry bout that i was wondering if anyone was sellin any python hatchlings around brisbane im looking to buy my first snake pm or email me on [email protected] thx guys.ps im iether interested in stimsson spotted or childrens cya


----------

